# Cinnamon Raisin Bread



## rdknb (Feb 24, 2011)

Wanted something different, so made some sourdough cinnamon raisin bread.  This turned out very good,














Money shoot with homemade salmon cakes


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow that looks great.. nice job


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 25, 2011)

I like it!!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 25, 2011)

I love Cinnamon Raisin Bread, and I love the looks of that!  Have not had sourdough!  Could you share the recipe with us?

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## bassman (Feb 25, 2011)

Good looking bread, Warren!  That's one of my favorites except I started using dried cranberries instead of the raisins.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 25, 2011)

Dang that looks good!! Don't know what I'd eat first the bread or those salmon cakes!! lol   I bet the hot bread aroma in your house was killer.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh man that looks yummy. There is a truck stop that makes bread like that with a frosting on the top and we buy it every time we go through there. I Love that stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2011)

That looks outstanding !!!!

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Feb 25, 2011)

looks good.........that would be good for french toast.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2011)

chefrob said:


> looks good.........that would be good for french toast.




Not enough calories as is???   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rdknb (Feb 26, 2011)

chefrob said:


> looks good.........that would be good for french toast.




I just got done eating it as french toast and it was wonderful


----------



## chefrob (Feb 26, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Not enough calories as is???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Feb 26, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> I just got done eating it as french toast and it was wonderful




 told ya............


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice job, looks DELICIOUS...


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 26, 2011)

*Duplicate Please Delete*


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 26, 2011)

That is my favorite bread. Mrs Scar makes it from sourdough and braids it - man it is good


----------



## gotarace (Feb 27, 2011)

I can smell it right now...only wish i had a piece...looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!


----------

